# New 2 This Site..



## smoothseas (Dec 15, 2008)

I've a couple questions, which I'll post individually.

On a few other forums I belong to, we get 'brownie' points for referring new members. It's the same on here, too? 

If so, does the applicant just enter your user id?

tia, all   



p.s. I'm already spending way too much time trolling all the old posts. hours have been evaporating, but it's been fun and it's gre8 2 have met y'all.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome! )


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to DC, smoothseas. 



smoothseas said:


> On a few other forums I belong to, we get 'brownie' points for referring new members. It's the same on here, too?
> 
> If so, does the applicant just enter your user id?


I don't think there's anything like that here, at least not that I've heard of.


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 15, 2008)

Russellkhan said:


> Welcome to DC, smoothseas.
> 
> 
> I don't think there's anything like that here, at least not that I've heard of.


 
well, thanks for the howdy and taking the time to respond.

one of the ladies on a writer's from I frequent is from down under.  she's just had a recipe book with aussie's best published.  I was gonna refer herhere.  

still will - just wanted to know if there was some kind of cyber credit for new recuits.  

like some cyber Ginzus or sumthin?   


oops  -  didn't ask.  maybe she already know about dc.


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, you get to start your buddy list right away. That's worth something, right?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

No you don't get any credit for inviting new people.

But...they get to join a pretty great site!


----------

